# Green Supreme user opinions



## masterswimmer49 (Mar 31, 2015)

Obviously we all had a ridiculously harsh winter this year. In a 'normal' winter I burn between 3-5 tons of pellets. I always buy 5 tons because delivery is the same $65 for one ton or 20 tons. With 5 being my high end burn consumption I sometimes have carryover from one year to the next. Always a welcome occurrence.

September of 2014 I bought my five tons of Green Supreme. They were great on low ash, hot burn, low fines. All in all I was happy with 100% of my five tons. Fast forward to the end of the '14-'15 burn season. I ran out of the five tons in mid-late March. I figured I'd buy one ton (if I could find it) to hopefully carry me through the remainder of March and into April.

I found another ton of Green Supreme at HD and the price was surprisingly the exact same as last September, $239 per ton. I snatched it up, eagerly. I only have a Honda CRV to transport them, so I move 15-16 bags at a time. I brought the first 15 bags home. Next day I brought the next 15 bags home but hadn't unloaded them before opening 2-3 bags of the first load. The quality of the pellets in this ton were unbelievably horrible. Excessive fines, tiny size pellets, very soft wood. I would not burn these pellets in my stove if they were given to me for free.

I went back to HD with the 3 open bags and a handful of pellets from the original five tons bought (from the same HD) last Sept. to show them the degraded quality. HD has record of all my orders in their computer so there was no question that the handful of pellets were representative of the first five tons. The c/s rep immediately saw what I was talking about and without any hesitation offered me a credit for the entire ton, open bags and short the 15 bags I still have at home because I couldn't transport them all going back to the store the same as I couldn't transport them all coming home. She told me to keep them. Big deal wouldn't burn them anyway.

My question to anyone here using Green Supreme, have you seen a severe decrease in quality of pellets from mid-late last year to the current time? IMO it appears the mfg saw a huge demand this winter and exhausted their supply of quality source wood and used whatever they could get their hands on.....quality be damned.

Your experiences please


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty much nobody here likes GS so you just opened up a lets bash GS one more time party LOL ! I have not burned any this spring so reserve comment. Last fall to early winter I did, they were about the same then as any of the ashy big box store brands and I felt they took a few more bags per week to heat my house than some others did. My P61 burns anything though.


----------



## Peterfield (Mar 31, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Pretty much nobody here likes GS so you just opened up a lets bash GS one more time party LOL ! I have not burned any this spring so reserve comment. Last fall to early winter I did, they were about the same then as any of the ashy big box store brands and I felt they took a few more bags per week to heat my house than some others did. My P61 burns anything though.



The mill (NEWP's) changed hands between the time you bought your five tons and when you bought your last ton.  There is strong suspicion they messed with the old production regimen and the quality has suffered as a result.  Could be idle speculation but there are a lot of folks near me that used to burn GS exclusively and now are complaining a lot about the drop in quality.


----------



## Pellet-King (Mar 31, 2015)

NY made are garbage always were esp from the Deposit NY plant, there is a clear stamped number on top right of bag, stamped on front is NH, stamped on back in NY made, look real close to see small holes stamped.
Whats wrong with small pellets?, they drop faster resulting in higher flames/more heat


----------



## bogieb (Mar 31, 2015)

I bought 4 bags of GS at HD a couple of weeks ago and found much to my surprise that they were the second best burning pellets I have ever used (second only to Vermont Wood Pellets - softies). GS was very low ash and lots of heat compared to Currans, FSU's and NEWPs that I had left over from last year. These were probably from a fresh batch as the bags were very warm when I picked them up out of the pallet (HD does not keep anything that warm - and that HD is about 45 minutes from the pellet plant). I wish I had bought a bunch more after burning them! They did have a bit of fines/dust, but no worse than the Currans which is what I have mainly burned in the P61a this year.

However, I was okay with last year's Currans blend (not great, but good for the price) and this year they are only equaled by the dark TSC pellets for general crappiness (high ash, heavy ash and mid level heat), plus they have a lot of fines.

So, my experience might have been a fluke, might be because they were really fresh, might be because the mill has improved its practices/materials, a combinatiojn of those factors or other reasons. Never before burned GS, but off my experience I would buy them if given the opportunity again.


----------



## masterswimmer49 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to have to evaluate them again prior to my purchase for next season. As of now, NFW.

Been pretty tough to find decent pellets around here.


----------



## Mpodesta (Mar 31, 2015)

I used GS as a shoulder pellet this year as opposed of running orfords all season.

had 3 tons of NH made GS pellets and they burned very well and with an ok amount of ash.

Just grabbed 1 more ton this past weekend (ill store the orfords till next season) , NH made as well. Quality between the 2 batches seemed to be the same


----------



## woodmakesheat (Mar 31, 2015)

I've burned pellets like described - small pellets burn fine and fines don't look great, but they're never much of a bother. Can't imagine returning pellets without at least attempting to burn them (except for the ones I bought that were all wet and clumped, of course  )


----------



## JRA (Mar 31, 2015)

My signature tells it all. Burns dirty and a ton of clinkers had to clean stove every two days. Ash is horrendous and pellets are dusty. If they were the only pellet on the market I would switch back to straight oil. Mine were made in nh and I bought then in September  .


----------



## SXIPro (Apr 5, 2015)

I went to buy pellets yesterday at TSC both the clerk and the forklift guy were really pushing the GS. The forklift guy said "Green Supremes are all that I've ever burned". I just replied "Sorry" and insisted on the other brand they had.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Apr 5, 2015)

I fought with wet pellets, pellets with plastic in them first half of winter with my green supremes. Actually fought tooth and nail with the newp but they finally sent me 50$ back for lost product


----------



## MadMax31 (Apr 5, 2015)

GS are the only pellets to give me clinkers. They're not a BAD pellet, but Id buy several other brands before Id run GS...


----------



## NHcpa (Apr 5, 2015)

GS SUK, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## snikr (Apr 6, 2015)

I tried them from TSC last fall and while they worked with my P68 Harman they were DIRTY!! Had to clean the stove twice as much as when I burn VWP pellets.


----------



## zrtmatos (Apr 6, 2015)

I can burn them in my stoves, just requires more cleaning. Usually avoid them unless nothing else is available.


----------



## joepellet (Apr 6, 2015)

Green Supreme has been my primary pellet for years.  I usually get them from Lowes.  They are not great pellets but I've had good luck with them.  However, I noticed the same degraded quality in bags that I got in March.  They were lighter in color and definitely burned poorly.


----------



## Peterfield (Apr 6, 2015)

I have been of a mindset that they changed bag vendors and some moisture is sometimes getting into the bags more so than before.  It would explain a lot between past years and this year.  My local town did this with bags you buy to use at the recycling center.  Initially they were strong and you could pack stuff tight.  All of a sudden, if you tried to do that they'd split open at the seams.  The mil strength was definitely less than before.


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Apr 7, 2015)

Trying my 2nd bag of GS w/bo date of 2/19/15, not that bad, Im surprised as i havent had much luck with them in the past.  Yea, theyre ashy, but dont think Ill be going with the barefoots again next year as they cant be had for under 300$ .  Might be burning the oil next year??..  Too much gouging going on here in Mass.!!


----------



## fmsm (Apr 7, 2015)

NHcpa said:


> GS SUK, but that's just my opinion.


X2


----------



## SXIPro (Apr 9, 2015)

Jack Morrissey said:


> Trying my 2nd bag of GS w/bo date of 2/19/15, not that bad, Im surprised as i havent had much luck with them in the past.  Yea, theyre ashy, but dont think Ill be going with the barefoots again next year as they cant be had for under 300$ .  Might be burning the oil next year??..  Too much gouging going on here in Mass.!!


 
There are plenty of decent pellets in the Mass area theat range between $199 and $249 a ton depending on time of season. Don't fall for the designer pellet myth.


----------



## Tonyray (Apr 9, 2015)

the only pellets I will buy at HD are Presto logs/ Blazers[if they ever show up again at HD] And Amercan wood fibers White Pine.
those last 2 showed up 1x last year around December..
Tried all the others they sell and it's all ash city....used to burn Stove chows and although very hot, way too much ash...


----------



## SXIPro (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone try the Thermoglows from HD this year? I swear they pretty much produced ash in a 1:1 ratio of the amount of pellets burned. Brutal.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Apr 9, 2015)

SXIPro said:


> There are plenty of decent pellets in the Mass area theat range between $199 and $249 a ton depending on time of season. Don't fall for the designer pellet myth.



Where??  Cheapest pellets I have seen was for a brief period TSC had then for $225.  Other than that it is $240+


----------



## JRA (Apr 9, 2015)

SXIPro said:


> There are plenty of decent pellets in the Mass area theat range between $199 and $249 a ton depending on time of season. Don't fall for the designer pellet myth.


I'm on the north Shore as well, have never seen pellets in that price range (except gs which were terrible), and I have looked all over the state. My in laws live in western mass where everything is a lot cheaper than this part of ma and they were selling bags for 6.50 per bag in the early season at hardware stores and garden centers. Please let me know where you are getting them so I can save some money haha.


----------



## bogieb (Apr 10, 2015)

JRA said:


> I'm on the north Shore as well, have never seen pellets in that price range (except gs which were terrible), and I have looked all over the state. My in laws live in western mass where everything is a lot cheaper than this part of ma and they were selling bags for 6.50 per bag in the early season at hardware stores and garden centers. Please let me know where you are getting them so I can save some money haha.


First, don't go to the garden centers - they are fairly expensive around here too. Go to a stove place (if you  have one around you). I pre-paid for 3 tons last fall at $259/ton (no delivery available) - and that is a little shop in the middle of nowhere. If you are near a fairly populace area, I would think pellets would be cheaper. Also try lumber yards, although they can be expensive too, if they only carry the super duper, high class pellets.

I've been getting FSU's at HD all winter long. Are they the best pellet out there? No, but they certainly aren't the worst and they are selling for $239/ton (plus if you have their credit card, you can get 5% off that price). And, my Hastings loves them compared to any other pellet I've tried. Of course, what your HD and my HD carries might be different . . .


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Apr 10, 2015)

bogieb said:


> First, don't go to the garden centers - they are fairly expensive around here too. Go to a stove place (if you  have one around you). I pre-paid for 3 tons last fall at $259/ton (no delivery available) - and that is a little shop in the middle of nowhere. If you are near a fairly populace area, I would think pellets would be cheaper. Also try lumber yards, although they can be expensive too, if they only carry the super duper, high class pellets.
> 
> I've been getting FSU's at HD all winter long. Are they the best pellet out there? No, but they certainly aren't the worst and they are selling for $239/ton (plus if you have their credit card, you can get 5% off that price). And, my Hastings loves them compared to any other pellet I've tried. Of course, what your HD and my HD carries might be different . . .



In MA every place is 260+, mostly around 300.  With the exception of the box stores which are 240-260.  Have no idea what the sxipro is talking about with his prices.


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Apr 10, 2015)

SXIPro said:


> There are plenty of decent pellets in the Mass area theat range between $199 and $249 a ton depending on time of season. Don't fall for the designer pellet myth.


Really?, where? Have you looked since mid winter?  What do you mean "dont fall for the designer pellet myth???


----------



## SXIPro (Apr 10, 2015)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> In MA every place is 260+, mostly around 300.  With the exception of the box stores which are 240-260.  Have no idea what the sxipro is talking about with his prices.


 
Everyone is skipping over where I said "depending on time of season" apparently. Beginning of the burning season box stores in MA/NH were well under the $240/ton price.


----------



## SXIPro (Apr 10, 2015)

Jack Morrissey said:


> Really?, where? Have you looked since mid winter?  What do you mean "dont fall for the designer pellet myth???


 
The myth that $300+/ton pellets are worth paying that amount of $$ for compared with pellets of the same quality for $50 a ton less.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Apr 10, 2015)

SXIPro said:


> Everyone is skipping over where I said "depending on time of season" apparently. Beginning of the burning season box stores in MA/NH were well under the $240/ton price.



_*Maybe*_ the BBS will be that low next season.. But I really doubt it.
Of the three distributors we get product from, each one said the price is going up..
Take it for what it's worth.

Dan


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Apr 10, 2015)

SXIPro said:


> Everyone is skipping over where I said "depending on time of season" apparently. Beginning of the burning season box stores in MA/NH were well under the $240/ton price.



TSC was $225 for a bit,  but nowhere were they under that.


----------



## Pellet-King (Apr 10, 2015)

Burning several bag's of GS I had left from last winter as shoulder's, shitty heat and lot's of ash, a few candles in my burnpot would make as much heat and a better flame....ha!


----------



## Mpodesta (Apr 11, 2015)

SXIPro said:


> Everyone is skipping over where I said "depending on time of season" apparently. Beginning of the burning season box stores in MA/NH were well under the $240/ton price.



This

I coupled the 240$ a ton price with my military discount at lowes, 10% off coupon and I was very happy paying near 200$ a ton for pellets, no matter if they weren't as hot as the Orfords


----------



## JRA (Apr 11, 2015)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> In MA every place is 260+, mostly around 300.  With the exception of the box stores which are 240-260.  Have no idea what the sxipro is talking about with his prices.


I agree with that I went to all the box stores and saw awf white pines at 260, they were good pellets once you could locate them under all the fine.  and yes I tried one bag of Pennington from Walmart and I am not ok with 200 a ton  for 7 inch long pellets that destroy the auger. Any decent pellets in northern ma that I would burn are around 300 and up. Wish I could come across blazers for 239 like I have heard on this forum before, however it's not happening in my area. Two dealers just started carrying blazers and pre buy prices are 339 a ton or 349 a ton at the other dealer.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Apr 11, 2015)

JRA said:


> I agree with that I went to all the box stores and saw awf white pines at 260, they were good pellets once you could locate them under all the fine.  and yes I tried one bag of Pennington from Walmart and I am not ok with 200 a ton  for 7 inch long pellets that destroy the auger. Any decent pellets in northern ma that I would burn are around 300 and up. Wish I could come across blazers for 239 like I have heard on this forum before, however it's not happening in my area. Two dealers just started carrying blazers and pre buy prices are 339 a ton or 349 a ton at the other dealer.



You found Pennington for $200 at Wal-Mart?  I have only seen them for $250


----------



## JRA (Apr 11, 2015)

Last week and they are absolutely terrible. Pellets are literally 3 inches long


----------



## Pete Zahria (Apr 11, 2015)

JRA said:


> ...Wish I could come across blazers for 239 like I have heard on this forum before, however it's not happening in my area..



And it's not going to happen again... that was a HUGE no-no....
They lost bigtime on that deal..


----------



## Pellet-King (Apr 11, 2015)

For years all I burned was walmart pennington's, until I found this website and realized there's better pellets, they were cheap $134 a ton for year's, a few times bought them for $100 a ton in the spring....those days are longgg gone!


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Apr 11, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> And it's not going to happen again... that was a HUGE no-no....
> They lost bigtime on that deal..



I couldn't disagree more.  They have shown up multiple times over the years for the same price as any other pellet they sell.  It could and most likely will happen again.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Apr 11, 2015)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> I couldn't disagree more.  They have shown up multiple times over the years for the same price as any other pellet they sell.  It could and most likely will happen again.


We'll see... we heard from different sources it is very unlikely...


----------

